# 
.

, ,     ( )        55 "   "    52 " ?

   !

----------


## Avonorim

-  ,    76

----------

- ,          55 "   ".    ,           .   :          . 

-,    76 - .  -  .     ,          .

----------


## Avonorim

55 .  .     .         . ,   .   .  , ,     .    .    76    .

----------


## ..

> 55


     ?
    ,  76- .
         ,     .




> "   **"

----------

> 55 .  .     .         . ,   .   .  , ,     .    .    76    .


, !

----------

> ?
>     ,  76- .
>          ,     .


         ,    ( ).      .      -   (-). 

 -  ,          76 .       ,         ,      -     (   , ).    ,         . 76

----------


## ..

> 


,      .          **  .          ,       .
,       -  .



> ,         . 76


    ,   - .

----------

> ,      .          **  .          ,       .
> ,       -  .
> 
>     ,   - .



,   .  !

----------


## ivanitsky

,   ,      ?             ( )

----------


## ..

> 


  ?

----------


## ivanitsky

,   -  .     ,    ,  ,  .     .    -    3 -,   -       ,  .       ,    ,

----------


## ..

> 


   ?   



> 


?
, /        -     .         ,   " "       13%.     (214.1  ..).

----------


## Olya09

* ..*,      .    76    
   .  .       ( ),   .    .    ?      .     ?    ?...    2013    !...

----------


## ..

> ?


   ( )  .  :Smilie: 




> .     ?


 .



> ?


  - .      .





> 2013    !...


 :yes:

----------


## Olya09

> ( )  .


   .        .            ?

----------


## Olya09

?   !  .
       . .

----------


## ..

> 


 . :Big Grin: 




> ?


    ,    ,          (?).




> 


             .
     .

----------


## borysyuk

!
     ,       ( ), 
      ,   
21.04.2016.
- 91.2 - 76.29     
- 58.01.2 - 76.29  
- 76.29 - 58.01.2   
- 91.1 - 76.29    
- 91.2 - 76.29          

  :
       " " (  ),  " "              /  .
     " "  " "?        ?

----------


## borysyuk

!
     ,       ( ), 
      ,   
21.04.2016.
- 91.2 - 76.29     
- 58.01.2 - 76.29  
- 76.29 - 58.01.2   
- 91.1 - 76.29    
- 91.2 - 76.29          

  :
       " " (  ),  " "              /  .
     " "  " "?        ?

----------


## kardinal178

> !
>      ,       ( ), 
>       ,   
> 21.04.2016.
> - 91.2 - 76.29     
> - 58.01.2 - 76.29  
> - 76.29 - 58.01.2   
> - 91.1 - 76.29    
> - 91.2 - 76.29          
> ...


  ,     ,     .    3   .      ,  ?

----------

